# Music recommendation



## RiffWraith (May 8, 2018)

Hey! 

I need to write something triumphant... _the hero just won the race_ sorta thing. I am hoping some of you can give me a recommendation for some music to listen to, and get some ideas flowing.

Not looking for the epic trailer music stuff.... like this:



Really cool piece of music, but not what I am going for here.

The first thing that came to mind is The Throne Room, from the orig. Star Wars. But that's too long and drawn out for what I am doing. I need to write something at a fast tempo, that gets to the point immediately - 8 bars @ about 150bpm.... about 15 sec.

Looking for the Williams/Silvestri/JNH/Powell etc. type film score, that is triumphant, and that speaks of victory. But, uplifting victory, not dark victory. And the key here is_ film score_. Any suggestions will be appreciated


----------



## Farkle (May 8, 2018)

RiffWraith said:


> Hey!
> 
> I need to write something triumphant... _the hero just won the race_ sorta thing. I am hoping some of you can give me a recommendation for some music to listen to.
> 
> ...




You can do no wrong with starting with Williams' fanfares. Especially his Olympic ones. Those big, stacked, fast-tongued brass. Try these ones. Not just the opening, listen to each of them, and tucked away in them, are these little jump'y triumphant moments, that should give you inspiration.







Then, you can go to the source, where it all came from:


----------



## fretti (May 8, 2018)

If you want something fast and a more modern approach but still with a theme(s) I'd also look into Brian Tylers stuff (really great composer imho) maybe theres something to be inspired by for you?!


----------



## RiffWraith (May 8, 2018)

Will check those out - thank you both!


----------

